# Is she playing away or not?



## talktojoe (6 Aug 2007)

Had a friend who was telling me that he got a nude pic message from a number he didnt recognise but twas a pic of his girlfriend. 

She swears that she sent it from her own phone but that vodafone have some how messed up and the "recieved from" number is incorrect!

Is it possible to recieve a pic message from a strange phone number but have it send from a different number?  

Or is she running two phones and sent the pic to the wrong person as he suspects  

They are at make or break now.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

Can you send me the pic so that I can comment?


----------



## colm (6 Aug 2007)

Hate to say it, but I dont think it is possible for this to happen. Was the number an Irish mobile?  ie did it start with +3538
Was it a real number? Have you tried ringing it?


----------



## so-crates (6 Aug 2007)

It did happen to me once that a number that I was ringing wasn't the number of the person I wanted to ring. The odd thing though was that I was only returning a call I had received and called the number that appeared on my phone - it wasn't manually typed in... the number rang someone entirely different (and not so pleased to hear from me). Seems a less than likely scenario though. RIng the number and see if it answers.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Can you send me the pic so that I can comment?



..think you might as well getr a second opinion there as well joe - I don;t have much time today but I promise to take time out of my hectic schedule to review the photo also


----------



## gramlab (7 Aug 2007)

talktojoe said:


> She swears that she sent it from her own phone but that vodafone have some how messed up and the "recieved from" number is incorrect!


 
Could it be the case that the "other fella" decided to send it to the boyfriend from his phone to break them up


----------



## sinbadsailor (7 Aug 2007)

The guy will obviously know if his bird is the kind that sends nude pictures of herself by text. If she has never done it before then I would say she's being bold.

Even if she hasn't physically done anything, the fact of sending the picture would be enought to rock my trust beyond repair?

Other fella sending it as mentioned, probably the case


----------



## Crugers (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Can you send me the pic so that I can comment?


Very relevant in that if the picture was 'full frontal' who was the cameraman/woman?
Was the picture composed in such a way that it could have been taken while alone?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Crugers said:


> Very relevant in that if the picture was 'full frontal' who was the cameraman/woman?



Don't most camera phones have a timed shutter feature so that this could be done alone?


----------



## hjrdee (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Don't most camera phones have a timed shutter feature so that this could be done alone?


 
Is that a voice of experience in this field?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Yes - I have used a camera phone timed shutter feature in the past.


----------



## BillK (7 Aug 2007)

Clubman

Please promise us all that:

1. It isn't a nude photo of yourself that you used the facility for.

2. If it is then please don't post it on here.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Gordanus (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - I have used a camera phone timed shutter feature in the past.



http://www.fotosearch.com/DGT085/42-16688084/


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Aug 2007)

Gordanus said:


> http://www.fotosearch.com/DGT085/42-16688084/



Starting at $130


----------



## Olly64 (8 Aug 2007)

try vodafone, to see if they can trace the owner of the phone, or ring the number from a private number, go through his girl friends stuff to see if you can find any clues, go through all her pockets when she is not there, see if there is any receipts from hotels or bars, see if she kept a diary, try and get a hold of her phone and read all her messages and go through her calls dialed and received, follow her to see if she is meeting anyone


----------



## sinbadsailor (8 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> try vodafone, to see if they can trace the owner of the phone, or ring the number from a private number, go through his girl friends stuff to see if you can find any clues, go through all her pockets when she is not there, see if there is any receipts from hotels or bars, see if she kept a diary, try and get a hold of her phone and read all her messages and go through her calls dialed and received, follow her to see if she is meeting anyone



Best confront her and ask her outright. Better than been caught in the spying act if it turns out to be a false alarm.

How long have ye been together....do ye have years to throw away?

There is always the question of why would she be looking in the first place if true???


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Gordanus said:


> http://www.fotosearch.com/DGT085/42-16688084/



 x 1000!


----------



## foxylady (8 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> try vodafone, to see if they can trace the owner of the phone, or ring the number from a private number, go through his girl friends stuff to see if you can find any clues, go through all her pockets when she is not there, see if there is any receipts from hotels or bars, see if she kept a diary, try and get a hold of her phone and read all her messages and go through her calls dialed and received, follow her to see if she is meeting anyone


 

My God and men all say women are devious..


----------



## shootingstar (8 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> try vodafone, to see if they can trace the owner of the phone, or ring the number from a private number, go through his girl friends stuff to see if you can find any clues, go through all her pockets when she is not there, see if there is any receipts from hotels or bars, see if she kept a diary, try and get a hold of her phone and read all her messages and go through her calls dialed and received, follow her to see if she is meeting anyone



Jezz your a pro at this...


----------



## Olly64 (8 Aug 2007)

just trying to help the poor mug, confronting her wont achieve anything, she will only deny it


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> try vodafone, to see if they can trace the owner of the phone, or ring the number from a private number, go through his girl friends stuff to see if you can find any clues, go through all her pockets when she is not there, see if there is any receipts from hotels or bars, see if she kept a diary, try and get a hold of her phone and read all her messages and go through her calls dialed and received, follow her to see if she is meeting anyone


But above all don't act in any way suspiciously.


----------



## Olly64 (8 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> But above all don't act in any way suspiciously.


 
no try and blend in to everyday activities


----------



## foxylady (8 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> no try and blend in to everyday activities


 
Maybe you could become a P.I and specialise in this...


----------



## Carpenter (9 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> Maybe you could become a P.I and specialise in this...


 
This just gets better


----------



## shnaek (9 Aug 2007)

Get a new sim card, take a pic of your ass and send it to her   - with the text "Remember this baby! Oh yeah, that's what I'm talkin' bout"
Then sit back and wait for her response.
If she knows it's you, then you're in the clear.


----------



## homeowner (9 Aug 2007)

talktojoe said:


> Or is she running two phones and sent the pic to the wrong person as he suspects
> 
> They are at make or break now.


 
Sound like he doesnt trust her and possibly she is telling porkies.  
Its doomed.  Why fight it.


----------



## almo (14 Aug 2007)

Best to ask her, but beforehand canvas a friend.  I made a fool out of myself by acting rashly and ending it one time on what I figured was 100% evidence.  Only months later, through my former colleague, I was told the evidence was made up by a jealous friend who didn't like the fact I was spending less time with him!

But, that's just a thing that happens.


----------



## foxylady (14 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> Best to ask her, but beforehand canvas a friend. I made a fool out of myself by acting rashly and ending it one time on what I figured was 100% evidence. Only months later, through my former colleague, I was told the evidence was made up by a jealous friend who didn't like the fact I was spending less time with him!
> 
> But, that's just a thing that happens.


 
Would i be right in assuming that you are a bloke, reason being is that most women wouldnt believe their friends without more proof.


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2007)

shnaek said:


> Get a new sim card, take a pic of your ass and send it to her   - with the text "Remember this baby! Oh yeah, that's what I'm talkin' bout"
> Then sit back and wait for her response.
> If she knows it's you, then you're in the clear.


LOL  Classic. I might do that to the missus just for the sake of it.


----------



## almo (14 Aug 2007)

How so?  So a woman wouldn't believe a friend who's filling her with yarns?  Okay, must be different worlds we live in!



foxylady said:


> Would i be right in assuming that you are a bloke, reason being is that most women wouldnt believe their friends without more proof.


----------



## Sn@kebite (14 Aug 2007)

I've read though (most of) this thread. And my opinion is: you either trust her or you don't. A relationship is made on trust. If you have doubts, the feelings you have for her are not that deep. And it will only lead to more paranoia and distrust, then you will eventually split up.

I think you should sit down and decide whether or not your going to forget about it, if not it's best to ask her and hear it from her.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> canvas a friend.


Wrestle with them?  Or this?


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I'm in a terrible dilemma and badly need some advice on the best course of action to take.

I've suspected for some time now that my wife has been having an affair. The usual signs — phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently, but when I ask which girls it is always 'just some friends from work, you don't know them'. I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks up the drive although I can hear a car setting off, as if she has got out of the car around the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi? I once picked her mobile up just to see what time it was and she went berserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her. 

Anyway, I have never raised the subject directly with my wife. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth but last night she went out again and I decided to check on her. I decided I was going to hide behind my car, which would give me a view of the whole street so I could see which car she got out of. It was while crouched down behind my car that I noticed some rust around the rear wheel arch. 

So — should I take it into a body repair shop or buy some stuff from the local car accessory shop and try to repair it myself?


----------



## sinbadsailor (15 Aug 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but I'm in a terrible dilemma and badly need some advice on the best course of action to take.
> 
> I've suspected for some time now that my wife has been having an affair. The usual signs — phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently, but when I ask which girls it is always 'just some friends from work, you don't know them'. I always look out for her taxi coming home but she always walks up the drive although I can hear a car setting off, as if she has got out of the car around the corner. Why? Is it not a taxi? I once picked her mobile up just to see what time it was and she went berserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her.
> 
> ...



Simple answer to this....trade them both in for newer and better models ;-)


----------



## Carpenter (15 Aug 2007)

And switch to cafeine free...


----------



## z108 (15 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> Would i be right in assuming that you are a bloke, reason being is that most women wouldnt believe their friends without more proof.



I happened to read 2 threads at the same time and  I think that the quote above is  a generalisation just like the generalisation you rejected below 



foxylady said:


> > Originally Posted by 1308dorina
> > Hey Shooting Star.....R u sure you're not my boyfriend????? Us women love flowers!!!
> 
> 
> ...







ps 
I think they're a waste of money too but more often than not I've ended up buying!


----------



## foxylady (15 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> How so? So a woman wouldn't believe a friend who's filling her with yarns? Okay, must be different worlds we live in!


 

Thats pretty much the case with a lot of women yeah. Had a friend myself years ago who had a cheating boyf, I approached her about it and she didnt believe a word of it. She is still with him and we are no longer mates. I also know several people that this has happened to as well, were the mates were not believed.


----------



## almo (15 Aug 2007)

So one incident makes your belief total? Hmm, strange that.  So never once have you taken as truth something someone has told you?  I love generalisations, especially when they're biased against one thing or another, in this case male and female actions and reactions.  Classic.





foxylady said:


> Thats pretty much the case with a lot of women yeah. Had a friend myself years ago who had a cheating boyf, I approached her about it and she didnt believe a word of it. She is still with him and we are no longer mates. I also know several people that this has happened to as well, were the mates were not believed.


----------



## sinbadsailor (15 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> Thats pretty much the case with a lot of women yeah. Had a friend myself years ago who had a cheating boyf, I approached her about it and she didnt believe a word of it. She is still with him and we are no longer mates. I also know several people that this has happened to as well, were the mates were not believed.



It all depends on how you found out about the cheating boyfriend and what your motivations were for telling her...I'm assuming you werent the 'other' woman


----------



## foxylady (15 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> So one incident makes your belief total? Hmm, strange that. So never once have you taken as truth something someone has told you? I love generalisations, especially when they're biased against one thing or another, in this case male and female actions and reactions. Classic.


 

Was trying not to generalise which is why I said most and not all.


----------



## foxylady (15 Aug 2007)

sign said:


> I happened to read 2 threads at the same time and I think that the quote above is a generalisation just like the generalisation you rejected below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Which is Why I said *most* and not all.


----------



## foxylady (15 Aug 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> It all depends on how you found out about the cheating boyfriend and what your motivations were for telling her...I'm assuming you werent the 'other' woman


 
No was most definitely not the other woman and am still puzzled how he even got the one woman to begin with never mind another one.


----------

